# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Server kita kok lemot

## mrbunta

Om om moderator.
akhir akhir ini server kita semakin lemot
saya submit tunggu 15 detik baru status send.
yg kemaren waktu lelang om dodo aku submit 10x gak masuk
bagaimana kalau beli bandwith gede biar bisa cepet spt forum kaskus  ::  
peace om.

----------


## rvidella

> Om om moderator.
> akhir akhir ini server kita semakin lemot
> saya submit tunggu 15 detik baru status send.
> yg kemaren waktu lelang om dodo aku submit 10x gak masuk
> bagaimana kalau beli bandwith gede biar bisa cepet spt forum kaskus  
> peace om.


ayo ke kaskus liat apa?

----------


## mrbunta

om mod bisa tolong di pindah ke komentar dan saran?
salah posisi nih

----------


## tenonx

mau nyumbang brapa om Gajah???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Om om moderator.
> akhir akhir ini server kita semakin lemot
> saya submit tunggu 15 detik baru status send.
> yg kemaren waktu lelang om dodo aku submit 10x gak masuk
> bagaimana kalau beli bandwith gede biar bisa cepet spt forum kaskus  
> peace om.
> 
> ...


pernah coba liat kaskus om?
tinggal aja 5 detik. langsung penuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## mrbunta

> mau nyumbang brapa om Gajah???


nahhhh itu kan bisa di ambil dari komisi penjualan ikan   ::

----------


## ad666

makannya om gajah, lelang beberapa ikan, 100 % unt koi-s, buat beli server baru . .  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> makannya om gajah, lelang beberapa ikan, 100 % unt koi-s, buat beli server baru . .


keliatannyanya masalah bandwith aja kok om. bukan server computer nya lemot.  ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> makannya om gajah, lelang beberapa ikan, 100 % unt koi-s, buat beli server baru . . 
> 
> 
> keliatannyanya masalah bandwith aja kok om. bukan server computer nya lemot.


 . . . ya udah . . buat nambah bandwith . . .   ::   . . jadi kapan om mulai lelang? dah dapet koi-s id to?  ::

----------


## troy

om gajah ternyata sering ke kaskus ya....wah cari apa om disana?  ::   ::   ::  
beberapa minggu terkahir ini saya juga mengalami hal yg sama....saya pikir comp saya yg lemot.....ternyata om gajah jg mengalami hal yg sama juga ta.....

----------


## seven7colour

> om gajah ternyata sering ke kaskus ya....wah cari apa om disana?    
> beberapa minggu terkahir ini saya juga mengalami hal yg sama....saya pikir comp saya yg lemot.....ternyata om gajah jg mengalami hal yg sama juga ta.....


Cari kuchibeni jumbo yang sizenya sudah 170 cm   ::

----------


## Soegianto

asik ada gajah di lelang
ikutttttttttttttttttt

----------


## seven7colour

> asik ada gajah di lelang
> ikutttttttttttttttttt


Aku BID pertama ya....

Rp. 0.00000000000000001,-


Server lemot hanya pada waktu waktu dekat dengan penutupan lelang saja kelihatannya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Ini punyaku lemoTtttttttttttt

----------


## e-koi

punyaku dari dulu emang *LEMOOTT*

----------


## troy

aku ngebid no limit untuk gajah.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> punyaku dari dulu emang *LEMOOTT*


sama ya  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> punyaku dari dulu emang *LEMOOTT*
> 
> 
> sama ya


...punyaku malah MOOLEET...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wah tambah parah kie.
bagaimana om moderator. ada solusi gak?

----------


## topkoifarm

> wah tambah parah kie.
> bagaimana om moderator. ada solusi gak?


...solusinya ...yondan sanke mu,,,dilelang....100% buat kois...setuju  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wah tambah parah kie.
> bagaimana om moderator. ada solusi gak?
> 
> 
> ...solusinya ...yondan sanke mu,,,dilelang....100% buat kois...setuju


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ojo lahhhhhhhhhhhhhh om. wong ikan bagus cuman 1 tok masa di suruh lelang

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


biar koi's bisa beli bandwidth kayak kaskus...jd browssing di forum serasa browsing di kaskus

----------


## topkoifarm

oke lah ....gajah ....kok cuma kritik.....mestinya cari solusi nya ..dong....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

....kok cuma kritik.....mestinya cari solusi nya ..dong....ok ..ya ,,,,,jah.....lelang yondan sanke.nya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ....kok cuma kritik.....mestinya cari solusi nya ..dong....ok ..ya ,,,,,jah.....lelang yondan sanke.nya...


yondan sanke nya di posting donk om...sapa tau banyak peminatnya....jd koi's bisa beli band width yg extra jumbo......

----------


## seven7colour

Kali ini aku gak ikut ngojlok om Bunta deh........ LIBUR......

----------


## troy

> Kali ini aku gak ikut ngojlok om Bunta deh........ LIBUR......


kenapa om...abis dikasih aquarium ya.....
gak nggojlok tapi pasang foto close up.....

----------


## mrbunta

gakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Kali ini aku gak ikut ngojlok om Bunta deh........ LIBUR......
> 
> 
> kenapa om...abis dikasih aquarium ya.....
> gak nggojlok tapi pasang foto close up.....



Hahahahahaha aku ketahuan......  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> gakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


Kenapa om Bunta?
Aku bilang LIBUR Ngojlok kok protes?

Berarti om Bunta minta di gojlok terus ya?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> 
> Kenapa om Bunta?
> Aku bilang LIBUR Ngojlok kok protes?
> 
> Berarti om Bunta minta di gojlok terus ya?


maksudnya minta supaya jgn libur.....

----------


## mrbunta

palsu itu tadi. posting gambar baru.
oi ini threat server lemot kok jadi regional surabaya lagi
huzzz pindahhhh

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Kelihatannya begitu ya?   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> palsu itu tadi. posting gambar baru.
> oi ini threat server lemot kok jadi regional surabaya lagi
> huzzz pindahhhh


Siapa yang memulai?  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

calling om beryl ...

----------


## mrbunta

ada kabar om helmi?

----------


## troy

> calling om beryl ...


om beryl masih bertapa hel....

----------


## seven7colour

Bandwith kurang mungkin makanya jadi lemot....
Berarti pengkases KOI-s tambah banyak.....   ::

----------


## mrbunta

SEMANGATTTTTTTT
penduduk koi's semakin banyak. ayo kita tingkat kan kualitas koi's

----------


## seven7colour

> SEMANGATTTTTTTT
> penduduk koi's semakin banyak. ayo kita tingkat kan kualitas koi's


  ::   ::   ::   Setuju......

Caranya?   ::   ::   ::  

Apaka ada ide?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ide saya sih
1. bandwith di besarkan
2. kapasitas server di besarkan
3. di buatkan artikel artikel yg berguna seperti
   - pengobatan koi
   - pemilihan koi
atau artikel yg pernah di muat di majalah koi's bisa di buatkan room khusus

----------


## seven7colour

> ide saya sih
> 1. bandwith di besarkan
> 2. kapasitas server di besarkan
> 3. di buatkan artikel artikel yg berguna seperti
>    - pengobatan koi
>    - pemilihan koi
> atau artikel yg pernah di muat di majalah koi's bisa di buatkan room khusus


Setuju.....
Artikel terbaik dibuatkan Room khusus.......Kalau bisa di rangkumkan sekalian   ::

----------


## torajiro

mungkin ini penyebabnya knp kemarin2 aku nga bisa buka forum ini pake hp.server yg lemot.  ::   padahal pake buka web laen bisa.tp akhir2 ini dah bisa kok,walaupun kdg2 jg nga bisa.

----------


## mario85

> mungkin ini penyebabnya knp kemarin2 aku nga bisa buka forum ini pake hp.server yg lemot.   padahal pake buka web laen bisa.tp akhir2 ini dah bisa kok,walaupun kdg2 jg nga bisa.


haha kok malah gak tau kya gini tapi mmg sih klo mau posting agak lama tapi aku juga ga pernah sampe harus ngulang cmn nunggu lbh lama dikit mmg sih ga kya dulu...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ide saya sih
> 1. bandwith di besarkan
> 2. kapasitas server di besarkan
> 3. di buatkan artikel artikel yg berguna seperti
>    - pengobatan koi
>    - pemilihan koi
> atau artikel yg pernah di muat di majalah koi's bisa di buatkan room khusus
> ...


....setuju....

----------


## torajiro

ide bagus om...  ::

----------


## troy

sipp dch...om bunta mau nyeponsori ta....

----------


## torajiro

> sipp dch...om bunta mau nyeponsori ta....


kyk nya iya om..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> calling om beryl ...
> 
> 
> om beryl masih bertapa hel....


hehe kayak pertapa wae kemaren dulu itu loh jah aku dah bilang ama om admin udah dijawab tapi lupa aku apa ya jawabnya kemaren   ::   ntar tak kasih tau lagi   ::

----------


## tenonx

wah.... pak dosen absen nya pagi2 banget   ::  

om Hel, minta tolong donk ditanyain, untuk bandwidth yang gede untuk sekali klik 500 orang kira2 abisnya brapa   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
pengen tau jg neh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

iya soalnya gajah sehari bisa submit lebih dari 100 kali lho....belom om kolor....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

gak cuman itu om, gajah itu kalo sekali buka bisa berwindow2..... jadi kayaknya yg login cuman seorang... tp kliknya bisa tiap sub forum dibuka sendiri2 semua   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> gak cuman itu om, gajah itu kalo sekali buka bisa berwindow2..... jadi kayaknya yg login cuman seorang... tp kliknya bisa tiap sub forum dibuka sendiri2 semua


  ::   ::   udah nong tadi udah tak sms in blon dibales lagi sibuk kali om admin hunting showa   ::   ::

----------


## troy

showa apa iku?

----------


## mrbunta

Betul ommmmm. 500 org sekali submit

----------


## William Pantoni

> ide saya sih
> 1. bandwith di besarkan
> 2. kapasitas server di besarkan
> 3. di buatkan artikel artikel yg berguna seperti
>    - pengobatan koi
>    - pemilihan koi
> atau artikel yg pernah di muat di majalah koi's bisa di buatkan room khusus


Step 1...gimana caranya supaya seluruh 1900 member yg terdaftar menjadi anggota resmi Kois...?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ide saya sih
> 1. bandwith di besarkan
> 2. kapasitas server di besarkan
> 3. di buatkan artikel artikel yg berguna seperti
>    - pengobatan koi
>    - pemilihan koi
> atau artikel yg pernah di muat di majalah koi's bisa di buatkan room khusus
> ...


wuik. banyak ya member koi's yg gak terdaftar.
andai 30 persen aja yg daftar wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhhh banyak ya udah 570 
tapi kaau 50% lebih mantaff lagi ya.
kelihatannya kurang promosi om. karena banyak temen gak tau kalau harus daftar lagi kalau mau jadi member. kirain kalau udah register dan udah posting di perkenalan udah jadi anggota.

----------


## seven7colour

Mungkin gara-gara mereka tidak tahu perbedaan PAID member dan NON PAID member.....

Saya aja masih bingung kok.......

----------


## mrbunta

> Mungkin gara-gara mereka tidak tahu perbedaan PAID member dan NON PAID member.....
> 
> Saya aja masih bingung kok.......


betul om.
mungkin yg paid member ada sepecial facility biar ada perbedaan

----------


## troy

perbedaan nya enaknya gimana om?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Mungkin gara-gara mereka tidak tahu perbedaan PAID member dan NON PAID member.....
> 
> Saya aja masih bingung kok.......
> 
> 
> betul om.
> mungkin yg paid member ada sepecial facility biar ada perbedaan


Seperti dapat kaos KOI-s....  ::   ::   ::  selain kartu member.  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

udah sponsorin aja om bunta...
ntar mammothnya di promo deh

----------


## seven7colour

Harusnya dikasih LIST: -----> *Hanya SARAN*.....   ::  

PAID Member Facility:

1.  Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
2.  Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
3   Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada Form berlangganan didalamnya :P )
4.  ......
5.  ......

Dan seterusnya........

----------


## troy

> Harusnya dikasih LIST: -----> *Hanya SARAN*.....   
> 
> PAID Member Facility:
> 
> 1.  Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
> 2.  Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
> 3   Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada Form berlangganan didalamnya :P )
> 4.  ......
> 5.  ......
> ...


om kolor makin hari makin bijaksana saja.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Harusnya dikasih LIST: -----> *Hanya SARAN*.....   
> 
> PAID Member Facility:
> 
> 1.  Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
> 2.  Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
> 3   Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada Form berlangganan didalamnya :P )
> ...


Masih berharap dapat kaos KOI's  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

om mod....om kolor pengen punya kaos koi's lho....

----------


## seven7colour

> om mod....om kolor pengen punya kaos koi's lho....


Thank You om Troy.... jadi malu   ::

----------


## troy

mukanya ditutupin kolor aja om.....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh blon punya kaos om kolor? kontak om rudi aja

----------


## mrbunta

> loh blon punya kaos om kolor? kontak om rudi aja


di kasih gratis ya om?
ane juga mau lah   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> loh blon punya kaos om kolor? kontak om rudi aja


Kontak om Rudy lalu? 
Om Rudy minta kaos KOI-s dong......  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> loh blon punya kaos om kolor? kontak om rudi aja
> 
> 
> Kontak om Rudy lalu? 
> Om Rudy minta kaos KOI-s dong......  :P


yo ii   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   Dapat nggak ya?

----------


## troy

coba aja tanya om rudi...mungkin buat bonex ada khusus....tp kaos e warna ijo....pas ambek kolor mu.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Dapat nggak ya?


Dapat om...klu udah bayar...  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
>      Dapat nggak ya?
> 
> 
> Dapat om...klu udah bayar...


om kolor dapet kabar tuch....

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


Maksudnya klu udah bayar kaos nya...  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
>      Dapat nggak ya?
> 
> 
> Dapat om...klu udah bayar...


Berapaan om?
Ongkos kirim aja ya?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

PAID Member Facility:

1.  Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
2.  Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
3   Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada Form berlangganan didalamnya :P )
4.  Bisa melakukan transaksi jual, beli, dan lelang ( sebagai penjual ato pembeli )
5.  ......

----------


## seven7colour

PAID Member Facility: (*Saran*)

1. Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
2. Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
3. Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada formulir berlangganan didalamnya)
4. Bisa melakukan transaksi jual, beli, dan lelang ( sebagai penjual atau pembeli)
5. Diskon khusus untuk pemasangan iklan di KOI's
6. ......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> PAID Member Facility: (*Saran*)
> 
> 1. Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
> 2. Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
> 3. Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada formulir berlangganan didalamnya)
> 4. Bisa melakukan transaksi jual, beli, dan lelang ( sebagai penjual atau pembeli)
> 5. Diskon khusus untuk pemasangan iklan di KOI's
> 6. ......


1. Perlu 1000 orang pemegang kartu koi's baru akan efektif. Gagasan ini sudah dipresentasikan secara terbatas dan ada dua dealer yang berminat, tetapi keinginan kita lebih luas ke merchant lain diluar lingkungan koi
2. Harga kaos sdh deket dengan iuran tahunannya, tekor bandar..
3. DONE, baru utk 200 anggota yang bayar ongkir. Bisa saja lbh luas kalau pengiklan sudah banyak
4.DONE
5.DONE, bahkan ada rate khusus utk 4 org pengiklan 1/4 halaman

Udah tiga yang DONE lumayan khan? Makanya buruan registrasi semua, biar semua permintaan bisa dipenuhi. Hehehe

----------


## William Pantoni

Sebentar lg...denger2...nanti hanya yg punya kois id yg bisa full access ke semua topic...loh.
Yg ga punya kois id....hanya limited topic aja...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> PAID Member Facility: (*Saran*)
> 
> 1. Kartu Member KOI's yang juga bisa digunakan sebagai Kartu Discount
> 2. Kaos KOI's Exclusive khusus bagi Paid Member
> 3. Majalah KOI's edisi terbaru (tentunya ada formulir berlangganan didalamnya)
> 4. Bisa melakukan transaksi jual, beli, dan lelang ( sebagai penjual atau pembeli)
> 5. Diskon khusus untuk pemasangan iklan di KOI's
> ...


om yg no 4 itu. para penjual aja yg harus punya id kois. kalau pembeli juga di haruskan om. biar yg beli itu org org yg terpercaya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Sebentar lg...denger2...nanti hanya yg punya kois id yg bisa full access ke semua topic...loh.
> Yg ga punya kois id....hanya limited topic aja...


nahhhhh mungkin threat jual beli dan lelang khusus member aja. bagaimana
yg laen laen boleh lah untuk umum.
tapi kalau di umumkan di bagian depan keliatannya lebih mengena om
tapi ini cuman saran   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> nahhhhh mungkin threat jual beli dan lelang khusus member aja. bagaimana
> yg laen laen boleh lah untuk umum.
> tapi kalau di umumkan di bagian depan keliatannya lebih mengena om
> tapi ini cuman saran


Mau jadi dealer ya om.......
Kapan mulai melelang koleksinya  :P

----------


## mrbunta

habis di maintenence tadi malem. kok tambah lemot ya

----------


## troy

iya...kmrn mau posting kena maintenance.....

----------


## Soegianto

pak ajik 2 dealer itu siapa saja ?
sy daftar ah

----------


## mrbunta

> pak ajik 2 dealer itu siapa saja ?
> sy daftar ah


loh kok jadi tempat cari dealer   ::

----------


## Soegianto

biasa pak meluasssssssss dr server lemot sampai ke supermarket 
gak nyambung yah   ::  gara2 lemot pak   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> biasa pak meluasssssssss dr server lemot sampai ke supermarket 
> gak nyambung yah   gara2 lemot pak


weleh weleh

----------


## Soegianto

weleh 2nya maksudnya gak nyambung yah pak......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> weleh 2nya maksudnya gak nyambung yah pak......


ck ck ck. om soegianto sekarang udah ketularan bonex.   ::

----------


## Soegianto

hahahaha kena virus pak 
capai nih kejar2 gajah posting nya lari2
hehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> hahahaha kena virus pak 
> capai nih kejar2 gajah posting nya lari2
> hehehe


  ::   ::  
masa ngejar gajah kalah.

----------


## Soegianto

gajahnya ex olimpiade
gajahnya gak umum
di dunia hanya ada 1 gajah yg suka koi
jd pasti kalah  ::  capek om mau ksh makan koi dulu ah  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gajahnya ex olimpiade
> gajahnya gak umum
> di dunia hanya ada 1 gajah yg suka koi
> jd pasti kalah  capek om mau ksh makan koi dulu ah


aku iya ahhhhhh

----------


## seven7colour

> gajahnya ex olimpiade
> gajahnya gak umum
> di dunia hanya ada 1 gajah yg suka koi
> jd pasti kalah  capek om mau ksh makan koi dulu ah 
> aku iya ahhhhhh


 :P  Ngaku jadi GAJAH juga....

----------


## beryl

Halo all,

Sorry baru lihat ada thread ini..  ::  
Untuk memastikan problem nya, kita akan coba cek nanti malam..
Tadi sempat melihat sepintas sepertinya problem ada di session record database yg penuh dan mengakibatkan insert record ke database terganggu. Salah satu akibatnya post submit yg menjadi lama..
Terima kasih atas infonya..

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

admin nya baru sibuk hunting koi sih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

heheheheheehe.
yg gak pake di buang aja om beryl
yg perlu perlu di rekap jadi artikel.   ::  
saran aja sih.

----------


## ad666

> heheheheheehe.
> yg gak pake di buang aja om beryl
> yg perlu perlu di rekap jadi artikel.   
> saran aja sih.


siap2 nominal postingan berkurang duong. . . .   ::

----------


## mrbunta

tapi nominal nya tetep   ::   ::   ::  
biar tetep GC

----------


## seven7colour

> tapi nominal nya tetep   
> biar tetep GC


GC-om Bunta hilang   :: 
Bisa kerja keras siang malam nih bersihin posting.......  ::  

Om Bunta aja yang dikasih tugas bersih-bersih.....
Betul tidak om Beryl  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> admin nya baru sibuk hunting koi sih


nanti malam katanya mau di maintain nong

----------


## mrbunta

> nanti malam katanya mau di maintain nong


biar mantafffffffffffffffff

----------


## doddy

kan tadi malam udah di reparasi....

----------


## mrbunta

> kan tadi malam udah di reparasi....


kurang banter sek an om dod

----------


## h3ln1k

ntar malam dipasang NOS forumnya katanya

----------


## mrbunta

> ntar malam dipasang NOS forumnya katanya


asikkkkk

----------


## seven7colour

> kurang banter sek an om dod


Inti permasalahannya kan belum diketahui......
Bisa saja di:
1.  Server yang overload.....
2.  Bandwith yang tidak memadai.....
3.  Sistem Database yang terlalu detail....

----------


## h3ln1k

tenang aja om kolor tadi udah diliat ama om admin ntar malam mau di pasang NOS biar akselerasi ama topspeed nya kenceng puoll   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tenang aja om kolor tadi udah diliat ama om admin ntar malam mau di pasang NOS biar akselerasi ama topspeed nya kenceng puoll


muantappp oi. jadi bisa buka langsung 10 threat

----------


## seven7colour

Dengan dibatasi jumlah user yang bisa di quote pada saat posting menjadi hanya satu, hasilnya malah banyak posting yang terlihat aneh.....

Kebanyakan kata quote asal dihapus agar bisa posting......

----------


## seven7colour

> muantappp oi. jadi bisa buka langsung 10 threat


Akhirnya ketahuan juga penyebab lemotnya Koi-s.org   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mrbunta:muantappp oi. jadi bisa buka langsung 10 threat
provokator nya gak sadar keceplosan ya......

----------


## mrbunta

> mrbunta:muantappp oi. jadi bisa buka langsung 10 threat
> provokator nya gak sadar keceplosan ya......


  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> provokator nya gak sadar keceplosan ya......


Provokatornya diangkat jadi Moderator saja tapi dengan TUGAS KHUSUS.......
Bersih-bersih SERVER..... setuju tidak Para Moderator lain?

----------


## troy

setuju sekali....

----------


## h3ln1k

iya om kolor tadi udah rembukan juga ama om admin si gajah diangkat jadi moderator   ::

----------


## tenonx

yg paling bagus itu regional surabaya dimerged ama semarang   ::   ::  
minimal di kompress  :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> yg paling bagus itu regional surabaya dimerged ama semarang    
> minimal di kompress  :P  :P  :P


wahduh

----------


## mrbunta

testing post

----------


## mrbunta

mantaffffffffffffffffff oi
thx alot om beryl
udah kuencengggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## seven7colour

Testing juga..................

----------


## seven7colour

Bagus.... seperti baru kembali....
TOP buat om Beryl.....   ::

----------


## troy

wes kenceng temen ta...tak coba e seh...

----------


## troy

wah sipp tenan...udh kembali normal neh....

----------


## seven7colour

> wah sipp tenan...udh kembali normal neh....


Setuju.....
Quote lebih 1 user sudah jalan kembali   ::  
Thank You kepada Semua Moderator yang telah bekerja.....

----------


## mrbunta

iyo jadi bisa posting brutal lagi
THX U OM BERYL

----------


## troy

terima kasih banyak om moderator.....bonex bisa lebih nyaman dalam berposting sekarang....

----------


## seven7colour

> iyo jadi bisa posting brutal lagi
> THX U OM BERYL


Om Beryl laporrrrrr, GPK nya sudah ketahuannnnnn.

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> iyo jadi bisa posting brutal lagi
> THX U OM BERYL
> 
> 
> Om Beryl laporrrrrr, GPK nya sudah ketahuannnnnn.


hahahahahahahahhaha

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> tenang aja om kolor tadi udah diliat ama om admin ntar malam mau di pasang NOS biar akselerasi ama topspeed nya kenceng puoll  
> 
> 
> muantappp oi. jadi bisa buka langsung 10 threat





> iyo jadi bisa posting brutal lagi
> THX U OM BERYL



Ini Barang Buktinya om Beryl....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

buat testing aja om   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> buat testing aja om


Om Beryl ada yang iseng........ :P

----------


## troy

GPK nya bukan manusia biasa...

----------


## mrbunta

hus hus pindah. ini daerah steril   ::   ::  
udah banter sekarang. threat ini di closeeeeeeeeee
om momod please deh di close   ::

----------


## troy

mentang2 udh puas bikin kacau trus minta di close

----------


## mrbunta

> mentang2 udh puas bikin kacau trus minta di close


  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mentang2 udh puas bikin kacau trus minta di close


Minta di BAN ....  ::

----------


## beryl

ooo.. ini pengacaunya, arek kertajaya..  ::  
buat si pengacau, silahkan BAN dirinya sendiri..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ooo.. ini pengacaunya, arek kertajaya..  
> buat si pengacau, silahkan BAN dirinya sendiri..


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ooo.. ini pengacaunya, arek kertajaya..  
> buat si pengacau, silahkan BAN dirinya sendiri..


Om Bunta bisa nge BAN yah?   ::  
Berarti selain GC udah jadi Mod juga ya?
Kapan ngeresmikannya?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huzzz. nanti tak ban sekalian ama ip mu loh

----------


## seven7colour

> huzzz. nanti tak ban sekalian ama ip mu loh


IP ku sama dengan om Bunta kan?  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> huzzz. nanti tak ban sekalian ama ip mu loh
> 
> 
> IP ku sama dengan om Bunta kan?  :P


beda yoooo

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Beda ya?   ::  
OK aku cek nanti....   ::

----------


## troy

kita tunggu aja acara makan2 nya.....

----------


## seven7colour

> kita tunggu aja acara makan2 nya.....


Okay, and go back to your region please   ::

----------


## torajiro

skrg g musim ban2an ya... ^ ^

----------


## troy

> skrg g musim ban2an ya... ^ ^


masih belum....bentar lagi..setelah moderator baru resmi terpilih...

----------


## seven7colour

> skrg g musim ban2an ya... ^ ^


Ban - ban an untuk GOKART Om?

----------


## mrbunta

lah lah lah. mulai lagi
pindahhhhhhhhh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lah lah lah. mulai lagi
> pindahhhhhhhhh


  ::  Siap....

----------


## Soegianto

siap apa om siap2 pindah atau siap lanjut :P

----------

